# first two builds



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

In preparation for the upcoming king season, i figured it only right to build myself and the wife new rods (first time building rods). I wanted to keep the rods basic and shave weight where i could. any feedback is welcome.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Rods*

Some good looking rods there. C2


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you sir. Did learn a few things in the process. Color preserver will Def. Be in the next order. Everything got a little darker than I hoped, looks great in the sun though. Now just got to break them in properly


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Those look great. If I may ask, how long did it take you to build them and what level of difficulty on a scale of 1-10 was the build?


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

the chocolate/nutmeg rod was first, it took about a week including flexcoat and drying. spending about an hour a day maybe.
the pink / chocolate took a couple days. was itching to get it done so i spent more time at each sitting. the lower wrap on the pink rod took i think 2 hours. took a couple breaks in there so that would be my best guess. ive found the chevrons are relatively simple. i would say 2-3 difficulty. (hardest part seems to be not crossing threads at the intersections, but once you know what to feel for with the thread you can eliminate that.) next build id like to play with the st johns star or something more elaborate.

prep seemed to take the longest. grinding guide feet and measuring everything twice. i have been practicing different patterns using lines in Illustrator and building the wrap, so i have some "digital" experience.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Yea I think they look really good! Nice and straight cross wrap. 

I would work on packing the threads tighter on the chevrons unless the pictures were taken before you packed them. Could be the flash causing that as well. 

Yes you have to use color preserver or NCP thread (Non color persevere) thread to keep the true color. Even then real light colors over dark colors may have a similar effect. Such as white over black. Always best to test out if you can.

Grinding guide feet and setting up the cross wrap do suck.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Very good looking work. I wish I had the time to try my hand at it


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

i went back and packed them afterwards. however, it seems no matter how much you pack, theres always another space...its gets to be obsessive.

thanks for the kind words. grew up with a buddy of mine who his father and him would wrap their own rods. this was back in early 90's. I'm just now getting around to trying it out. haha. must say i really enjoy doing it, however, not sure how much practice i can get before i run out of space for rods.

the wife said the pink darkened up too much so she wants me to wrap another one...haha...makes it so much easier when its for her..hahaha


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I use some pvc pipes or you can use wooden dowels to practice on. The gray pvc that is in the sprinklers section works well but is a little large at 3/4" and its gray as well as pretty stiff.

Also mud hole has clearance rods for cheap I keep saying I will buy some on my next order but keep forgetting. They did have some for like $10 but do not see it right now.

http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Clearance-Blanks


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

ive been digging around on mudhole for at least a year now. everytime i look in their clearance bin, the lengths that i like are sold out already. early birds get the worm. ha. I thought about picking up some small sections of wooden dowel. guess pvc would work just as well and probably be cheaper. might have to give that a go. 

on a side note, i have learned the limitations of 100yd spools :whistling: had 3/4 of the spool showing when i finished the last wrap.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Yea the small spools don't last to long once you start doing under wraps and cross wraps. Fine for bass or trout rods but thats about it.

I am not sure if it is cheaper but I like them because they are smooth like a blank. You could always paint a wood dowel or leave it just like it is.


----------



## iimagiin (Jul 23, 2011)

pvc would probably work better. im sure it would be much easier when it came to packing them.


----------

